# Download iMessages to PDF/Word



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I have an iPhone 6 and have never deleted my messages with most of my contacts. I recently noticed that my phone is rather glitchy and checked my storage and it's super full. I deleted all the apps I no longer use and moved my pictures to my computer. But it seems that the text messages are still taking up a lot of space. I am hesitant to delete my messages because of sentimental reasons. Is there a way to download or export the messages to save elsewhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

One way to do this would be using iExplorer; however, it costs $39.99.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

lochlomonder said:


> One way to do this would be using iExplorer; however, it costs $39.99.


Yikes! I was hoping for a more budget friendly option...like free?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

You could do a backup to iCloud. That would store your messages. Be careful as every time you backup the iPhone it might delete the backup with the messages


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

brooklynboy said:


> You could do a backup to iCloud. That would store your messages. Be careful as every time you backup the iPhone it might delete the backup with the messages


I try to do a backup on my mac regularly but my icloud is full, does that mean that my mac isn't saving them? And if they are saved how do i access them?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

When you get close to your storage limit on iCloud, the next time you make a backup, iCloud will delete the oldest backup and replace it with the new version..



olabola said:


> I try to do a backup on my mac regularly but my icloud is full, does that mean that my mac isn't saving them? And if they are saved how do i access them?


----------

